# My new toy! Aeris Atmos AI



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

This computer has so many features. I can't wait to get in the water and try it out! bought it on ebay NEW IN BOX for 250..




















http://www.diveaeris.com/p_computers_ai.html


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Heard about your problem with the guy in Boston. I'm actually in Boston what shop did he say he hangs out at?


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Man, the only he told me was his paypal email address.. And when i tried to send a regular email to it, it was returned.



Mark Fox, or Mark S. Fox, or [email protected]



I sent him the 300 bucks and never heard a word from him after that.. Still nothing.. he never told me which shop hes at unfortunately.. 



I appreciate you trying to help tho, thanks man.





Danny


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't hear this story...is he on spearboard or something?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/17/2009)*I didn't hear this story...is he on spearboard or something?




Finally I know something before clay does!!!! Yes!! 



From what I heard he went to buy a comp from someone off scubaboard and he paypal'd him the money and then hasn't heard from the guy again. He can probably add more details


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, Clay...I've been following this thing from the start. I'll try and post the link from Scuba Board. Basically, this POS from Boston ripped Dan, 'Razorback', for $300 over a computer. When I talked to Paunchy I told him to find this guy while he was up there for the holiday.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

See if this works:

http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/classifieds-computers-gauges-watches-analyzers/313141-suunto-cobra-2-2hrs-use-300-a.html

Oh, the guy talked him into 'gifting' the paypal $$ so to save on the fees, so there is no recourse! If you've ever met 'Razorback' you'll agree that he's a heck of a nice guy, that makes it even worse.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey snapperhead.... reply to the texts I send you once in a while........you missed a nice meal, and a couple free beers. 

Nice computer you got there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap! Jerry...your alive!! Thought maybe you was in lamanz classes or somethin.....haa haa.



And I wouldn't trust any yankee from them cities up there...boston, Jersey...specially Detroit.



That sucks man.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Man I hate to hear that!

Keep after him, Im sure if you go to whitepages.com you might find a bunch of shops in that area to at least warn them of the culprit. I dont know what else since it was gifted, that should be a lesson for all there. I didnt even know that and I know everything! HAAA

Just got back in town tonight, gotta catch up!

Steve


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm putting in work and gotta bunch of feelers out there...got pm's out to those who have dealt with him. Clay, this is right up your alley!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I read the guys injury report but man thats a long time to wait for a 300 dollar email or phone call!

It would be unfortunate not to get a reply from the guy at all.... that would be a bad sign.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Jerry...I say we get a Uhaul and roll up to Boston about 40 deep in the back!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I told you man get me some Info on where he hangs and maybe I can meet up with him and ask him about it. If he hangs at a local dive shop up here I might be able to get a phone number for you or maybe something a little more solid. I'm here till tuesday and my email is [email protected] I check that 5+ times a day so email me. 



Clay and Jerry we need to get some diving in


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thinkthis guy was a pilot in the Navy. I know he's SSI, if I can find him by name and address/location in the SSI records he's done! Holloway put the word out to some of his 'people' up there. Yeah Clay, we need to roll the 850 Mafiaand meet up with Paunchy!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Jerry just get one of those things that carry the baby on your chest or back that way she won't get in the way!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

That was just wrong Paul. If the weather holds...you still down for christmas day??? We gonna slay em.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

If I get back in time I'll go we are getting ready for a foot of snow and they're talking about delaying flights. I'll let you know ASAP. You get the engine running?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Not yet....you know me..last minute.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ya I figured. Well call me once you get it done and I'll let you know. If you need help and I'm back in town let me know. Just call.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Danny got a forwarded email from me today. There may be a very happy ending to this issue! 

Thats all the info we can share until..................... they get the barrel of acid delivered!:clap


----------

